# بدايـــةالسفن البحريه ومخترعيها وتاريخها .



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

المواصلات البحرية - 


ــ أعد الفرنسي دنيز بابان سنة 1690م والإنكليزي جوناثان هيولز سنة 1736م أول سفينة تسير على آلة بخاريه 
ــ نجح كلود جومزوي دابانز عام 1778م في الإبحار على ظهر باخره بخاريه ذات مجادف وذلك بفضل تطوير العالم جيمس وات الآلة البخاريه إلى محرك فعال له أثر مضاعف في تحريك الآلات 
ــ أتقن الإبحار البخاري في أميركا الشماليه صيف 1787 بفضل جون فيتش وجيمس رامساي 
ــ أنشأ الأمريكي روبرت فيولتن في نيويورك عام 1807م أول سفينه بخاريه تجاريه تقطع الأنهار وسميت كليرمونت 
ــ صنعت أول باخره معدنية في إنكلترا عام 1777م 
ــ الأيرون مانبي كانت أول سفينه معدنية تجاريه صنعت في إنكلترا عام 1821م ومنطقة إبحارها نهر السين 
ــ صنع الكونت شارك دي لامبرت أول زلاقه مائية عام 1906م وبلغت سرعتها فوق سطح الماء ستون كيلومتراً في الساعه 
ــ إخترع الإنكليزي كريستوفر كوكريل الطائره الشراعيه عام 1959م 
ــ أول كاسحه جليد يعود إختراعها إلى الترسانه البحريه الروسيه عام 1864 
ــ عام 1957م صنعت الترسانه البحريه في لينغراد أول كاسحة جليد نوويه 
ــ صنعت الترسانه البحريه الأمريكيه في 22 آيار 1958م أول سفينة شحن نوويه 
ــ أطلقت الترسانه البحريه اليابانيه عام 1980م أول سفينة شحن مروحيه 
ــ أعد جون سي باكلاي عام 1870م أول سفينة بمحرك هوائي عبر الأتلنتيك 
ــ صنعت الترسانه البحريه في هافر نهاية عام 1986م أول باخره شراعيه 
ــ صنعت مؤسسة السفن والمحيطات أول سفينة مغناطيسية في 27 كانون الثاني 1992 في كوب باليابان 
ــ إبتكر الإنكليزي هوكنز عام 1821م المرساه وطورت فيما بعد بين عامي 1872-1887 من قبل ثلاثة إنكليزيين هم مارتن و باكستر وبايدز 
ــ عام 1922م أبحر كل من قسطنطين جوسيل ودازول إلى باريس على متن سفينة مدفوعه بمحرك هوائي كبير 
ــ إخترع الفرنسي لابيه دي لاشابيل سنة 1769م أول حزام نجاة في العالم 
ــ إخترع الميكانيكي الإنكليزي جوزف براماه مروحه مؤلفة من ستة عشر شفره لدفع السفن عام 1785 
ــ توجت تجارب السويدي جي أريكسون بالنجاح ، ففي عام 1837توصل إلى إبتكار نموذج لمروحه دافعه 
ــ إخترع الإنكليزي إدوارد ماساي مسراع ميكانيكي عام 1801م أو مايسمى بمسجل السرعه في السفينه 
ــ إبتكر الفيزيائي الفرنسي أندريه بلونديل أول مناره إشعاعيه أو مايسمى بمحطة إرسال لاسلكيه تحدد للطائره أو السفينه إتجاهها​*****************************
الموضوع منقول ..... والرابط 

http://www.4army.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4992


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مقدمة عن صناعة السفن :

في اخر القرن التاسع عشر تغيرت صناعة السفن رأس على عقب بعد ان كانت تصنع السفن القديمه من الخشب سواء من خشب البامبو او الخيزران .



بعد اختراع المحركات البخاريه وتغير معها جسم السفينه و اصبح من الحديد .

وبدءت السفن اكثر قوة عبر المحيط مما ادى الى نشوء شركات لتنظيم خطوط ملاحيه عبر المحيط لنقل المسافرين و البضائع باعداد وكميات كبيرة .

اما اشهر السفن الكبيره في ذلك الوقت هي السفينة تيتانيك .

واصبحت السفن في ذلك الوقت تولد الطاقة الكهربائيه من نفسها ( مولدات خاصه ) .

وكانت تبلغ سرعتها من 20 – 25 عقدة .

اما الان فالسفن الملاحيه فتبلغ سرعتها اكثر من 40 عقده .


انواع السفن :

1- سفن نقل بضائع : 



معظم محتويات هذا النوع من السفن عبارة عن مستودعات تعتمد على حسب نوع البضائع مثل : 


( السيارات - قطع الغيار - حبوب مثل القمح -لحوم وخضار - مواد بناء - الخ )

و تحتوي على روافع بارزه لنقل البضائع من و الى السفينه .

وتتميز سفن نقل البضائع بقلة عدد مشغليها .


2 - سفن نقل بترول و مشتقاتة :



محتويات هذه السفن عبارة عن صهاريج و مخازن لحمل المواد البتروليه وهذه المواد اما ان تكون بحاله سائله او غازيه .


وعادتا تكون سفن نقل الغاز كروية الشكل .

وكذلك تتميز هذا النوع من السفن بقلة عدد مشغليها .



3- سفن الصيد :

تتميز سفن الصيد بكثرة روافعها البارزة لسحب شباك الصيد من البحر وبها مخازن عبارة عن ثلاجات لحفظ الصيد وبعض هذه السفن يوجد بها مصنع لتغليف او تعليب لحوم الاسماك .


4- سفن فندقه لنقل الركاب :

تتميز هذه السفن بشكلها العمراني الرائع و كأنها مدينه نموذجيه عائمه .

يصل طولها الى 120 مترا وتحمل اكثر من الف راكب .


5 - سفن عسكريه :

تتميز السفن العسكريه بلونها المموه و تتعدد اشكالها وانواعها وذلك على حسب دور كل سفينه .


الاسطول البحري العسكري عبارة عن مجموعة سفن متعددة المهام واكبر هذه السفن هي :

حاملة الطائرات وهي قائدة الاسطول المكون من السفن المدمره - الفرقاطات - سفن انزال - كاسحات الغام

- سفن تموين - طرادات - الغواصات - قوارب متنوعه .


6 - سفن خاصة :

يعتمد نوع هذه السفن على حسب المعدات المركبه بها مثلا :

سفن ابحاث علميه 

- سفن ارصاد جويه 

- سفن مراقبه 

- سفن مسح - وغيرها .

منقول من نفس الموقع


----------



## gobs (1 ديسمبر 2006)

والله فعلا معلومات قيمه الواحد كان نفسه يعرفها من زمان
شكرا يا بشمهندس ماهر
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى gobs انا طالب منك طاب فى ايه مواضيع ممكن تضاف الى فهرس الهندسه البحريه


----------



## gobs (1 ديسمبر 2006)

والله يا بشمهندس ماهر انت فعلا بتبزل مجهود جامد جدا 
باس انا نفسى تظبطلنا موضوع عن(ship constructiohn)
بطريقتك الممتازه اللى انت معودنا عليها
وربنا يوفقك 
اخوك محمود


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

gobs قال:


> والله يا بشمهندس ماهر انت فعلا بتبزل مجهود جامد جدا
> باس انا نفسى تظبطلنا موضوع عن(ship constructiohn)
> بطريقتك الممتازه اللى انت معودنا عليها
> وربنا يوفقك
> ...


----------



## غسان التكريتي (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات مفيدة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكوررررررر جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2007)

العفو اخى ابو زهره كفايا نورك معنا فى المنتدى

مشكور اخى غسان


----------



## سمير احمد (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا عن المعلومات القيمة دى يابشمهندس


----------



## معتز الصواف (30 يوليو 2007)

بماذا تتميز السفن


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخى سمير
مشكور اخى معتز


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

فليذكر التاريخ ذات الصواري
وفقكم الله


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أغسطس 2007)

سلمت يداك على ما نقلت
جزاك الله خيرا اخى م.ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى خالد
والاخ الفاضل مصطفى


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز..
رغم ان هذا ليس من تخصصي ولكن العلم بالشئ خير من الجهل فيه حيث ان هذه اول مشاركة لي في مواضيع هذا القسم.
وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## عادل البرساوى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

سلمت يداك على ما نقلت
جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## ايمن رمضان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اين سفينة نوح عليه السلام من هذا التاريخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## م المصري (16 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع ... امتعني كثيرا 
سلمت يداك يا ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مايو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> موضوع رائع ... امتعني كثيرا
> سلمت يداك يا ماهر



*******************************

منور يا هندسا الموضوع احلو بزيارتك ومرحبا بقسم الطيران كله هنا :75::75::75::75:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر الف مرة على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## محمودصابر (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى ارجو المزيد .


----------



## vendetta (5 يوليو 2008)

كويس جداااااااااااااااااا بس ياريت كتب وفى عضو متميز جدااااااااا ممكن يساعدكو فى الهندســـــــــــه الميكانيكيه عامة وهو ابوزهره وده لو حد عاوز يستفسر منه على حاجه يكلمه mohamed_abouzahra وانا برد لو عاز اى حد فيكم اى استفسار او مساعده عن الهندسه الميانيكيه negotator_car وعلى فكره دول على الياهؤ


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكر موضوع جميل


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*أحسنت و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسيين (11 فبراير 2009)

معلومات مفيدة وشكرا جزيلا


----------

